# MerkerWort



## Mike369 (9 Januar 2009)

Servus bin mal wieder,
Hab jetz gestern raus gefunden wie ich meine 7.Segmentanzeige zum Zählen bringe...
Jetz hab ich folgendes Problem:
Ich setzte mit betätige mit einem Baustein einen Sensor der bei einem Zähler immer dann eins vorwärts zählt und wiederum ein anderer eins rückwärts...Kann diese Zahl aber nicht gleich an die Anzeige legen sondern muss es irgendwie über das MW100 machen weil die Anzeige einen IC 4511 vorgeschalten hat auf dem noch BIN/7SEG steht also brauch ich ja ein Binäres Signal und jetz weiß ich nicht wie ich es über das MW100 programmieren soll..

Ist ne Zweistellige Anzeige mit 8 Eingänge, 4 für jede Stelle, und jede Stelle muss ich einzeln ansteuern, Kunststoff Bauteil sollen bei der Einer-Stelle und Metallteile bei der Zehner-Stelle angezeigt werden.

S7 400 CPU315 2DP

Kann mir da jemand helfen
MfG
Maike


----------



## Golden Egg (9 Januar 2009)

Hi. Dann lass uns mal das Problem zusammen lösen  ....hab grad etwas zeit.

Da stellt sich mir zur erst die Frage was ein IC 4511 ist? Was der macht und wie die Verdrahtung zur SPS realisiert ist?


----------



## Gebs (9 Januar 2009)

Hallo Maike,

das:


Maike schrieb:


> Ist ne Zweistellige Anzeige mit 8 Eingänge, 4 für jede Stelle, und jede Stelle muss ich einzeln ansteuern, Kunststoff Bauteil sollen bei der Einer-Stelle und Metallteile bei der Zehner-Stelle angezeigt werden.


hört sich so an, als ob Du die Zahl BCD-Codiert angeben musst, also:


```
L #Anzahl_Kunststoffteile
ITB
T MB 101

L #Anzahl_Metallteile
ITB
T MB 100
```

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Mike369 (9 Januar 2009)

Danke dir,

Also das ganze ist auf ner Platine aufgebaut.
Ich hab einen Ausgangsbaustein 4.0-4.7
4.0-4.3 soll auf die erste Stelle gehen mit den Eingängen E1-E2-E4-E8
4.4-4.7 auf die zweite Stelle mit den Eingängen Z1-Z2-Z4-Z8
Diese Eingänge gehen jeweils auf den IC 4511 der wandelt eingentlich nur die Signale so um das die Anzeige sie lesen kann.
Der IC ist also nur ein umwandler der ein Binäres Signal an den Eingängen braucht um sie der Anzeige weiter zu leiten um sie anzuzeugen.


----------



## Mike369 (9 Januar 2009)

Hi Gebs,

Diese Code s sagen mir leider gar nichts
sry


----------



## Golden Egg (9 Januar 2009)

Ok...der IC wandelt also nur dein BCD-Signal in die Anzeige um. 
Verdrahtet ist schon alles. Müsste dann ja so sein das der erste IC an den Ausängen 4.0-4.3 und der zweite an 4.4-4.7 hängt. 
Zum Verständnis....du sollst alle Teile zählen oder nur Kunststoff bzw. Metall?


----------



## Gebs (9 Januar 2009)

Hallo Maike,

in welcher Sprache programmierst Du denn?

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Mike369 (9 Januar 2009)

Also ich soll in FUP programmieren
und ich soll Kunstoff bei einer und Metall bei der Zehner stelle zählen
ja das mit den Eingängen stimmt jeweils 4.0-4.3 und 4.4-4.7


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2009)

du programmierst in FUP??
dann einfach deinen wert vom zähler mit umwandler I_BCD und dann mit MOVE transferieren ins MB100 bzw MB101.glaub das stimmt so.bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher,da ich in FUP selten was mache.


----------



## Mike369 (9 Januar 2009)

Hi gerhard,

ich muss dann einfach z.B. Z1 auf den I-BCD legen wenn ich das so rein schreiben kann oder??


----------



## Mike369 (9 Januar 2009)

Ok hab den Zähler wert bei I-BCD auf den eingang "EN" gelegt was leg ich dan auf den Eingang "IN"


----------



## Golden Egg (9 Januar 2009)

Hab mal ein Kleines Programm geschrieben.
Schaus dir mal an.

Zur Erklärung:

Du kannst nicht direkt den BCDAusgang des Zählers auf deine "Ausgagskarte" legen weil die Datenformate unterschiedlich sind. Dein Zähler gibit dir WORD (16Bit) aus aber du brauchst nur 1 Byte (8Bit). Deshalb das Merkerwort. Schau dir am besten auch im Zusammenhang in der Step7 Hilfe mal die Datentypen an und achte auf LSB und MSB.

MfG. Golden Egg


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2009)

nein nicht auf EN.
den ausgang vom zähler auf IN


----------



## Golden Egg (9 Januar 2009)

Das Prog ist nicht ganz richtig.....hab das zu spät gelesen.





			
				Maike schrieb:
			
		

> und ich soll Kunstoff bei einer und Metall bei der Zehner stelle zählen


----------



## Gebs (9 Januar 2009)

Hallo Maike,

ich hab' mal etwas gebastelt: 

Grüße
Gebs

EDIT: 
Golden Egg war schneller.


----------



## Mike369 (9 Januar 2009)

Hi Gebs wo hast s denn gebastelt


----------



## Gebs (9 Januar 2009)

jetzt ist die Grafik da. wollte beim ersten mal nicht.


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2009)

und MB100 auf das AB5


----------



## Golden Egg (9 Januar 2009)

Da kommt mir meine Lösung etwas unbeholfen vor aber es funktioniert auch.
Hab das ganze nochmal überarbeitet....

MfG. Golden Egg


----------



## Mike369 (9 Januar 2009)

Ich Danke euch schon mal für euren schnellen Einsatz ihr seit echt Klasse
Ich schau jetz mal ob ich s fertig bring ansonsten meld ich mich wieder
Danke all

MfG

Maike


----------



## Mike369 (9 Januar 2009)

Schaut euch mal in meinem Programm den FC 6 an da programmier ich die Anzeige..sagt mir mal ob der Anfang stimmt...


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2009)

ist ja nur der zähler drin wo du vor und rückwärts zählst.
wenn der zähler mit 1 vorbelegt sein soll,ist das so in ordnung
und wenn die richtigen signale bei ZV und ZR richtig dran sind(B1,B2)


----------



## Gebs (9 Januar 2009)

Hallo Maike,

bisher ist es nicht viel (nur ein Zähler?). Da kann auch noch nichts falsch sein.
Wenn Du mit dem Zählwert nicht noch an einer anderen Stelle arbeitest,
kannst Du ihn an den DUAL-Ausgang legen, da sparst Du Dir dann später den I_BCD.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Mike369 (9 Januar 2009)

Bei mir kann immer was falsch sein:-D

Also kann ich jetz meinen MW100 auf den Dualen Ausgang legen


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2009)

nein ein anderes.mußt ja noch SLW befehl für metall und kunstoff einschieben


----------



## Mike369 (9 Januar 2009)

Ne den Kunstsoff muss ich anderst machen weil ich nur induktive Sensoren hab...
Muss es mit LIchtschranken später machen
Wenn der B1 nicht und nach ner gewissen zeit die Lichtschranke setzt ist es Kunststoff
jetz erst mal nur Metall


----------



## Mike369 (9 Januar 2009)

Was muss ich denn dann auf den Dualen Ausgang legen bin verwirrt


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2009)

dann kannst dein MW direkt dranhängen


----------



## Mike369 (9 Januar 2009)

Gut,

Und wie teil ich die einzelnen (MW100.0, MW100.1 usw) auf das ich sie auf die Eingänge der Anzeige legen kann wenn jeweils 1 oder 2 usw. anliegt


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2009)

du brauchst ja nur metall im moment oder??
und die bei den 10er stellen.stimmt das?


----------



## Mike369 (9 Januar 2009)

Ja ich muss beides halt können.
Ja nur Metall


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2009)

wenn dem so ist nimmst du MB100 und schiebst es ins AB4.mit dem MOVE befehl in FUP.


----------



## Mike369 (9 Januar 2009)

Der lässt mich nicht MB100 in den Dualen Ausgang schreiben


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2009)

wenn du später dann beides brauchst,dann mit SLW Behfehl das Metall nach links schieben und Kunststoff ohne SLW ins MW100.
beim ausgeben dann MB100 ins AB5 und MB101 ins AB4.


----------



## Mike369 (9 Januar 2009)

Hab nur AB4 zur Verfügung


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2009)

ja,weil da der typ word gefordert wird.da mußt du MW100 dranhängen wenn du nur metall zählst damit.


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2009)

Maike schrieb:


> Hab nur AB4 zur Verfügung


 wieso das??


----------



## Ralle (9 Januar 2009)

Maike schrieb:


> Der lässt mich nicht MB100 in den Dualen Ausgang schreiben



Was bitte ist ein dualer Ausgang? 

Meinst du einen binären Ausgang?


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2009)

am zähler meint er


----------



## Ralle (9 Januar 2009)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> am zähler meint er


Ah, na ja, in den Ausgang eines Zählers kann man wohl nichts schreiben.


----------



## Mike369 (9 Januar 2009)

Ja am Zähler
Weil ich nur eine Ausgangsbaugruppe zur Verfügung hab ich muss es mit der machen das es funktioniert


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2009)

welche ausgangskarte hast du denn??


----------



## PhilippL (9 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
also folgendes einmal ganz grundsätzlich:
Du hast nur ein Ausgangsbyte zur Verfügung. D.h. du mußt die beiden Zählerwerte BCD-codiert an dein Ausgangsbyte übergeben.
Dein Zähler passt so schon, bedenke jedoch das Problem wenn mal ein Zählerwert größer als 9 rauskommt. Die Frage ist noch weshalb du den Zähler auf 1 vorbelegst wenn die Anlage eingeschalten wird. Ist da schon ein Teil drin? Achte hierbei noch auf Remanentezähler

Um jetzt die Werte der Zähler an die richtige Stelle im Ausgangsbyte zu bekommen braucht es ein paar Zeilen AWL-Code


```
L MW 100 //DEZ Ausgang von Zähler 1
SLW 4 //So bekommst du die Ausgänge 4.0-4.3 an die richtige Stelle
L MW 102 //DEZ Ausgang von Zähler 2
OW //um die beiden Zählerstände in ein Byte zusammenzufassen
T AB 4 //Hier wird das Ausgangsbyte mit den Werten beschrieben
```


Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen
Gruß
PhilippL


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2009)

er muß es in FUP machen.in awl ist es viel einfacher


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2009)

PhilippL schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also folgendes einmal ganz grundsätzlich:
> Du hast nur ein Ausgangsbyte zur Verfügung. D.h. du mußt die beiden Zählerwerte BCD-codiert an dein Ausgangsbyte übergeben.
> Dein Zähler passt so schon, bedenke jedoch das Problem wenn mal ein Zählerwert größer als 9 rauskommt. Die Frage ist noch weshalb du den Zähler auf 1 vorbelegst wenn die Anlage eingeschalten wird. Ist da schon ein Teil drin? Achte hierbei noch auf Remanentezähler


 
ja war mein fehler.


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2009)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> wenn du später dann beides brauchst,dann mit SLW Behfehl das Metall nach links schieben und Kunststoff ohne SLW ins MW100.
> beim ausgeben dann MB100 ins AB5 und MB101 ins AB4.


vergiß das wieder!!das war falsch.bin mit dem kopf gerade wo anders.melde mich dann nochmal


----------



## Golden Egg (9 Januar 2009)

Schau dir am besten nochmal mein 2. Programm an Maike. Da hab ich´s mit KOP gemacht.

MfG. Golden Egg


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2009)

so funktioniert das ganze. habe ich sogar getestet.
man bin ich heute schon durch den wind.gott sei dank wochenende

die symbolik vergiß bitte.hab einfach irgendwas hergenommen,dass ich erwischt habe.


----------



## Mike369 (9 Januar 2009)

Hier mein Programm mal nur für Metall
Hab merker für B1 B2 genommen weil ich für Kunststoff noch was programmieren muss also es ist noch nicht fertig aber die linke seite zählt mal aber mein M4.0 setzt dauernd zurück weiß nur nich wieso
ist alles im FC 6


----------



## vierlagig (9 Januar 2009)

OT: @gerhard: es gibt so schöne pdfcreator die das ganze ohne "wasserzeichen" erstellen z.b. http://www.chip.de/downloads/PDFCreator_13009777.html


----------



## Gebs (9 Januar 2009)

Hallo Maike,

poste doch noch mal Dein Programm, dann können wir mal reinschauen.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2009)

auf meinem usb stick hab ich sogar einen drauf,aber den hab ich nicht gefunden.
danke für den link vl.:TOOL:werde ich gleich ändern


----------



## Mike369 (9 Januar 2009)

Hier das Programm im FC 6
Hab s so weit das Metall mal Zählt über B1-M3.0
die merker brauch ich später um noch was zu programmieren
aber mein M4.0 wird dauernd rückgesetzt der zählt also dadurch net aber das könnt ich ja ausprobieren im PLCsim


----------



## Gebs (9 Januar 2009)

Hallo Maike,

zum M4.0: 
Den benutzt Du schon im NW 3. Deshalb wird er immer zurückgesetzt!

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Mike369 (9 Januar 2009)

Ne da hab ich ihn ja nur erstellt
M3.0 hab ich ja genauso gemacht im NW 2 und der geht ja auch und zählt


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2009)

also ich hab das jetzt mit plcsim getestet und läuft.ich würde noch eine begrenzung für den zähler max 9 einbinden


----------



## Mike369 (9 Januar 2009)

Ja da muss ich noch einiges machen wollt jetz erst mal nur schauen ob er auch zählt...wieso gehts bei dir un bei mir nicht????


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2009)

welche version hast du??


----------



## Mike369 (9 Januar 2009)

Version 5.4


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2009)

die benutze ich auch


----------



## Mike369 (9 Januar 2009)

Hm...komisch weil ich auch nichts find es passt ja auch alles...
na ja ich versuchs mal mit nem anderen merker und dann mal schauen
bin dann mal weg komm später wieder
MfG
Maike


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2009)

hast du das programm schon komplett neu geladen??


----------



## Mike369 (9 Januar 2009)

Ja hab ich auch schon


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2009)

vergiß was ich hier wollte.


----------

